# Urgent care coding guideline



## sivagurulingam (Aug 27, 2014)

Good morning all,

Please help me in urgent care coding. Can any one give documentation guideline and regulation for urgent care coding ?.

Thanks in advance


----------



## MnTwins29 (Aug 28, 2014)

sivagurulingam said:


> Good morning all,
> 
> Please help me in urgent care coding. Can any one give documentation guideline and regulation for urgent care coding ?.
> 
> Thanks in advance



While these are not "official" guidelines, this information should give you a good start

http://www.codingahead.com/2010/03/urgent-care-centers.html


----------



## TiffianyEdwards (Aug 28, 2014)

*coding for urgent care*

We use normal cpt codes 99202- 99205 and 99211-99215 so the same EM rules apply. If you are new to urgent care coding you will learn very quickly how your docs code and the majority of what issues you treat at your clinic. Each clinic has it's own set of "favorites" they use. Keep in mind urgent care coding is very similar to outpatient clinic coding it is not emergency room coding. 

If you have specific questions or I can be of any help, you can email me 
Tiffiany.Edwards@crmcwy.org 

I do the coding for Urgent Care and Occupation Medicine. 

Have a great day.


----------



## sivagurulingam (Aug 28, 2014)

Thank you for your support. 

Tiffiany Edwards - I have send a mail to you with my question soon. Thanks


----------



## gchmelewski (May 20, 2018)

Tiffiany, I just sent you an email with some questions too.  New to Urgent Care coding.  Your email was sent back to me so if you can email me at the link below I would appreciate it. 

Thanks
Ginger, COC, CPC
gchmelewski@gmail.com


----------

